# Funny Bird



## Renee (Mar 27, 2008)

I just went to the vet's office to get food for the dogs, and they have the most hilarious bird in there (he lives there). The receptionist sneezed, and then the bird sneezed. So the receptionist goes "Watch this". She pulled a kleenex out of the box, and it sounded like the bird was blowing his nose. I guess he answers the phone like they do too. Copies everything. Even barks like a dog. She says he talks a mile a minute when they get there in the morning cause he's been by himself all night. I don't really like birds, but that one is COOL!!

Do any of you guys with Havs have birds too??


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

I always wanted a cockatoo or an African grey. They will outlive you, so it's quite a committment to own one, and you have to set aside provisions for them later on.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Renee said:


> Do any of you guys with Havs have birds too??


We do. We have a Green Rumped Parrotlet. She's very smart, cute and personable, but she doesn't talk. I say "doesn't" because we are convinced she COULD if she wanted to. But she has I so well trained to cater to her every whim that she figures "why bother?":laugh:


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

She's soo cute!!
They have wild flocks of quaker parrots in Tampa that remind me of her.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

She's actually closer to the size of a parakeet (what we call a parakeet here in the U.S., but really a Budgie) than a Quaker. Parrotlets have a short tail like a parrot, not a parakeet or Budgie. They are actually closely related to Amazon Parrots... Just much smaller. I've seen huge flocks of them in Brazil, and some of the Amazon river people keep them as pets. I think that's what made my son decide he wanted one, was seeing photos and videos of them from my trips there.

She's very cute. The problem is she has delusions of grandeur (or a Napoleon complex... I'm not sure which) We think SHE thinks she's really an Eagle. If we don't watch her carefully, she'll attack the cat. The cat (Snowbelle) is quite patient with her, but I think if Sunny actually bit her, she might strike back, and we'd be down one small, if feisty, bird!


----------



## JeanMarie (Mar 2, 2008)

My husband and I were owned by an african grey named Jake for 15 years. We got him when he was just 1 and so every word he learned was from us. He had-(has!) the most incredible vocabulary. He would talk in complete sentences and knew the names of all our cats and friends. The most fun was during the Holidays when he would sing Christmas carrols that he'd piece together in the most hilarious way. (Jingle bird, Jingle bird...heehee) When we divorced, we found him a new forever home with two guys who have a beautiful aviary. I still miss him making me laugh every day...but it is a MAJOR committment having a parrot. They are like children...very sensitive and very smart!


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Karen, that's a beautiful bird!
Gina


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

My vet that has a bird like that. He's so much fun. 

My roommate in college had a parakeet that talked all the time. We weren't allowed to have any pets, so when the landlord came by we'd hide Sonny, in his cage, in the closet. Once we were standing talking to the landlord when we heard this little voice coming from the closet "Pleeease can I come out??? Pleeeaaase...."


----------



## jmortenson (Dec 4, 2007)

*parrot*

We have an African Grey Parrot, and he talks up a blue streak! He calls our pups, barks, and squeaks like their squeaky toys. The dogs have learned to ignore him, except when he is on top of his cage eating something... then they hover until he drops a treat for them!


----------

